# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 12)



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

*What tools do you own that you regret buying? 
And why do you regret it?*






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....


----------



## CWS (Mar 17, 2019)

Radial arm saw. Now use a sliding chop saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2019)

I'm kinda with Curt on this one. Only because my radial arm saw (a vintage dewalt) takes a 9 inch blade, wish it took a 10 inch. But that's my only regret, it's still a very cool cast iron saw. I only use it for cross cutting rough stock because of its large capacity. It's as close to a regret as I have, lol. But I bought it at an auction for a song. So I'm not really disappointed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 17, 2019)

You can regret owning tools?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 17, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> You can regret owning tools?



Yep....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 17, 2019)

I regretted buying a small jointer. I find my no.5 is better for me than that was so I put it on Craigslist for I think $35. Guy got a hold of me that would have to drive from Daytona. Another guy called and I told him I had already made a deal, he kept bothering me and offered $75 for it. I got a hold of the first guy and told him what was going on. He said go for it he wouldn't be upset. So that worked out nice. I sent the first guy pics of my router sled and told him how I do my jointing and that it gives me a better result.

If I don't use it I send it on its way. My drill press will probably fly next, I need more power.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 17, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> You can regret owning tools?


I think you misunderstood the question. It said "Do you regret BUYING a tool?"
I regret several purchases. Buying cheap tools is it's own regret.
The regret of buying a cheap tool goes on long after the joy of the purchase of that tool.

You never find out until later the regret, unfortunately.

That's why it took me 9 years to get a bench lathe & pen turning chucks, etc. before I turned my first pen.
I could have bought a cheap $79 HF lathe & made due with it, but I waited & saved my coins a few at a time until I was able to buy a top of the line
Grizzly bench lathe. I waited a few years later to buy a decent Nova 2 chuck, but I'm glad I waited now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Mar 17, 2019)

My first thought was NONE. I either buy tools at yard sales or auctions with the idea in mind that I can resell them at a profit or I buy new tools that will pay for themselves and that I need.
After thinking on it, every time I have to buy a cordless anything it bugs me because I know good and well that in 3 friggin' weeks there's going to be a up-to-date one for sale, plus cordless tools lose there value faster than a Walmart condom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Mar 17, 2019)

I've got a 19" Grizzly drum sander that I regret buying. I should've just saved more money and got a Supermax. The Grizzly is VERY loud and the tracking on the belt sucks, but the biggest problem with it is it doesn't have infeed/outfeed tables, nor can you buy them. It's a real PITA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 17, 2019)

In about 2011, I bought a Delta 46-460 lathe. The control head has been problematic for years. It has a reverse feature, which often would only work in one direction. Not great for a lathe. About two months ago had a total flame out and now won’t run at all. This model vintage has a terrible track record, which has lead to many online discussions over the years. Lousy customer support. I steer clear of Delta now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 17, 2019)

The first one because it led to the second one which led to the third etc....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415 (Mar 17, 2019)

Lawn mower .. because I have to use it
I hate to mow

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------

